# Ipad sucking too much bandwith



## justiceknight (Aug 24, 2015)

Well my internet is shared among my family, I have no problem ppl using it on tablet + smartphone + laptop + desktop. My ping still hovers around 30+ regardless they downloading or not but whenever my mom uses Ipad to watch online videos, the ping jumps to 1k and sometimes d/c my internet.

Any solution to this problem?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Aug 24, 2015)

Go into router and cap your Moms Ipad transfer rates. Based on Static IP or MAC.
Or some routers allow you to place weight by MAC or Static IP - So you could give yourself the highest level and her the lowest level so you always get priority.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Aug 24, 2015)

damn Crapple products FILL the router logs with constant Server connects. I remember a old roommate of mine had some type of P.O.S apple junk, and it's activity was 80% of the router log's entries. Set  that bitch to Lowest in QOS, and Priorities Your devices.


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 25, 2015)

what router do you use? some even have auto QoS profiles for apple devices.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Aug 25, 2015)

justiceknight said:


> Ipad sucking too much bandwith


Strange, it is the kind of thing I would expect from Windows 10.


----------



## justiceknight (Aug 25, 2015)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Go into router and cap your Moms Ipad transfer rates. Based on Static IP or MAC.
> Or some routers allow you to place weight by MAC or Static IP - So you could give yourself the highest level and her the lowest level so you always get priority.



how do i do that?



jboydgolfer said:


> damn Crapple products FILL the router logs with constant Server connects. I remember a old roommate of mine had some type of P.O.S apple junk, and it's activity was 80% of the router log's entries. Set  that bitch to Lowest in QOS, and Priorities Your devices.



how do i do that?



remixedcat said:


> what router do you use? some even have auto QoS profiles for apple devices.



fg7003grv(AC) wireless router


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 25, 2015)

should prolly be in "advanced" settings or something...


----------



## Mussels (Aug 25, 2015)

most routers dont really support the kind of functiosn these guys are talking about.

you could do something like lock your wifi speeds down to wifi G, which would slow all wifi devices but allow the rest of the internet to be used by wired devices.


----------



## Dethroy (Aug 25, 2015)

Funnily enough android devices are making far more noise in network environments than apple devices. Be glad she is using "just" an iPad and not some android device.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 25, 2015)

Blue-Knight said:


> Strange, it is the kind of thing I would expect from Windows 10.





Dethroy said:


> Funnily enough android devices are making far more noise in network environments than apple devices. Be glad she is using "just" an iPad and not some android device.



Fuck off with the unnecessary fanboyism.

Depending on the router just set the MAC to a lower priority. If your router doesn't support that you may need to either get a new router that has the features or see if the current one has a DD-WRT for it.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 25, 2015)

Dethroy said:


> Funnily enough android devices are making far more noise in network environments than apple devices. Be glad she is using "just" an iPad and not some android device.



what noise do you mean exactly?

While i wouldn't use the harsh language above, i would love to know some facts or research behind that claim. This is a simple case of HD video streaming overloading his connection and has nothing to do with the fanboy fantasies.


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 25, 2015)

Apple devices have bonjour and a buncha other protocoly stuff for media like airplay and stuff. That backend stuff could be overloading the network.

That is kinda like the windows media network sharing service but more intense.


----------



## Dethroy (Aug 25, 2015)

ShiBDiB said:


> Fuck off with the unnecessary fanboyism.



Whoa. Take a breath, sir.
I guess people call you *fanboy* (such a retarded word that, to my knowledge, only retards use regularly...) these days for inexplicable reasons. I'm out then ...


----------



## alucasa (Aug 25, 2015)

rolf, the guy came in asking to help to control his mom's Ipad bandwidth usage and somehow Windows 10 and Android get sucked in.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 25, 2015)

Android tablets are awesome. brb my vault needs me.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Aug 25, 2015)

I've experienced exactly the same. Solved by putting very low QoS priority, allowing max 5% of up and down connection for the device. Not sure what the hell Apple is up to with this one.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Aug 25, 2015)

http://www.aztech.com/prod_fiber_FG7003.html - It would appear your router does support the types of changes we were suggesting.

http://superuser.com/questions/2712...dsl-router-terracom-for-prioritizing-browsing


----------



## Mussels (Aug 25, 2015)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> I've experienced exactly the same. Solved by putting very low QoS priority, allowing max 5% of up and down connection for the device. Not sure what the hell Apple is up to with this one.



its not just apple, its the HD video. my missus on netflix on a 720p HDTV could cause me issues with gaming until i bandwidth limited her to 300KB/s - you can have a 4Mb HD stream but it doesnt just run 4Mb, it tries to buffer in advance using all available speed to do it.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Aug 25, 2015)

Hmm, I saw the iPad sucking all upload speed while idle....


----------



## Deelron (Aug 25, 2015)

Mussels said:


> its not just apple, its the HD video. my missus on netflix on a 720p HDTV could cause me issues with gaming until i bandwidth limited her to 300KB/s - you can have a 4Mb HD stream but it doesnt just run 4Mb, it tries to buffer in advance using all available speed to do it.



This is the actual answer, it has nothing to do with the device and everything to do with HD video services monopolizing bandwidth (I've seen the same issue from Amazon streaming on an Amazon device on a 12/1 connection before I changed to a more robust 105/15 one). 

Just be careful not to set it too low, particularly if mom is paying for said connection.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 26, 2015)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> Hmm, I saw the iPad sucking all upload speed while idle....



then something was set to sync to the iCloud, probably photos/videos.


----------



## Frick (Aug 26, 2015)

Ho hum. This has given me some ideas about what could be wrong with the wifi i'm currently on.... What surprises me is I've never heard of the problem before, and it feels like it could be something else as well. I mean it should be well known in streaming HD video scrambles your entire conmection unless you have dozens of MB's up and down. I shall do some testing when I get the time.

What I can agree with it's not the products as such that does anything wrong, I regurlarly use a network where 20 something random devices is connected to a cheap ISP supplied router (very light use from each device though),  if Apple products had scrambled anything I'd have noticed.


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 26, 2015)

Note: It's becuase of the extra protocols apple devices have and the overhead associated with said protocols. Android doesn't have it neither does windows tablet or phone unless you have media sharing enabled or WiDi. Apple, however REQUIRES the extra protocols.


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 26, 2015)

BumbleBee said:


> Android tablets are awesome. brb my vault needs me.


and no extra bullshit protocols! :3


----------



## Frick (Aug 26, 2015)

What protocols exactly?

And I'm still not covinced. Are you saying every time anything Apple stream HD stuff it totally fcks up any lesser connection? I know Apple only families with pretty slow DSL lines and their connections are just fine even when they stream from two devices at the same time.


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 26, 2015)

airplay, bonjour, etc....



> These are multicast protocols, and devices using them, such as iPhones, and iPads, "are always looking for peers," says Chuck Lukaszewski, Aruba's senior director of professional services, and head of the company's elite Aruba Customer Engineering (ACE) group. iPads, for example, may be looking for printers running Apple's AirPrint, or for an Apple TV to display screens on a conference room flat-panel TV.
> 
> There are two problems for the network, Lukaszewski says. First, these devices simply generate a lot of broadcast traffic, because the protocols are "chatty," and the traffic spills across the entire WLAN. Aruba says that some of its higher-education customers report that this broadcast traffic can reach 90% of their WLAN. Second, this traffic is transmitted at much slower rates than regular data traffic. "The volume [and speed] of this traffic ends up slowing down the whole network," he says. "It's like getting stuck behind a slow-moving car with no way to pass it."


----------



## Mussels (Aug 26, 2015)

those services are for local wifi stuff, and dont really run over the internet. can they slow down wifi? yes, but this is a home connection we're talking about - their internet is the slow point.

I know your setup RC and its completely beyond what the average home user gets, your perspective is a bit off on this one.


----------



## CJCerny (Aug 26, 2015)

Not exactly on topic, but...I wonder if the OP is footing the monthly bill for the service. I would be angry if I was his parent and he changed the router to prioritize his devices over mine. Never give your kid the router password.


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 26, 2015)

Mussels said:


> those services are for local wifi stuff, and dont really run over the internet. can they slow down wifi? yes, but this is a home connection we're talking about - their internet is the slow point.
> 
> I know your setup RC and its completely beyond what the average home user gets, your perspective is a bit off on this one.


No those protocols run regardless of what networking hardware you have.

They run on the apple devices themselves and not from the AP to the apple devices

This is why you need to wrangle them WITH either QoS on the router or access points.


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 26, 2015)

Also since it slows down the entire network in a ddos type fashion because the routers processor takes more of a beating as well as hogging airtime on the aps.


----------

